# Wallpaper - etwas düster 34x



## floyd (22 Nov. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (23 Nov. 2008)

Auch sowas findet seine Fans.:thumbup:

Dankeschön.


----------



## mark lutz (23 Nov. 2008)

oh ja die sind cool danke


----------



## jottka (23 Nov. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Auch sowas findet seine Fans.:thumbup:
> 
> Dankeschön.


Sind das die, die man Gothic's nennt?


----------



## armin (23 Nov. 2008)

ich find das Thema von floyd absolut gelungen, wer träumt nicht mal es zu erleben..


----------



## Karrel (27 Nov. 2008)

die sind wirklich gut! danke!:thumbup:


----------

